# Mad Genetic Engineer Lab Table



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Made using foamular and white beaded foam.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very unique concept great job! whats coming out of the barrel???


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another nice piece. You are just cranking away.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

MM,


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Keep it up!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice wood effect, especially on the back piece.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Boom! In your face!" What a great idea. Tots will love getting their candy from there.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet paint job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice! i like the paint job and the neumatic props just awesome!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> whats coming out of the barrel???


NO! I told you - Watts on second base, Hoose on first. Third base - Ideno..

lol

Frightener - nice job. Are those surface mount LED strip glued round the top of the barrel?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work hauntcast,looks like you are going to have an awesome display.


----------

